

The future of open source - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/24/52FE-open-source-future_1.html

======
luckystrike
Quick Summary: A bunch of questions related to open source have been posed to
the following people, and their answers/views are there in this article.

    
    
      Matt Asay - Vice president of business development, Alfresco 
      Andy Astor - CEO of EnterpriseDB
      Chris DiBona - Open source programs manager, Google
      Bruce Perens - Creator of the Open Source Definition and co-founder of the Open Source Initiative
      Sam Ramji - Senior director of platform technology strategy, Microsoft
      Eric S. Raymond - Programmer, author, and open source software advocate
      Dave Rosenberg - CEO and co-founder, Mulesource
      Javier Soltero - CEO, Hyperic
      Mark Spencer - Founder and CTO, Digium
      Robert Sutor - Vice president of open source and standards, IBM
      Zack Urlocker - Vice president of products, MySQL
    

The article is in an extremely unfriendly format. Here are the printer (and
human) friendly page links.

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/08/12/24/52FE-
open-source-future_1.html)

    
    
      Question No. 1: What do you see as the most pressing challenges and opportunities for open source given the current tech climate?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-1_1.html)

    
    
      Question No. 2: Where do you see open source heading in the next five years, 
      especially with regard to development, community, and market opportunities?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-2_1.html)

    
    
      Question 3: Does widespread adoption and commercialization of open source software create new challenges or pressures for open source projects?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-3_1.html)

    
    
      Question 4: What are the next steps needed for open source as a software production methodology to reach the next level?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-4_1.html)

    
    
      Question No. 5: Open source now enjoys a rich and complex history, which is largely the result of trial and error over the years. 
      What would you say have been the open source community's greatest missteps, or lessons learned?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-5_1.html)

    
    
      Question 6: If you could wave your wand and create the perfect software "universe," what would it look like?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-6_1.html)

    
    
      Question No. 7: There has been a fair amount of controversy, competition, and dissent within the various open source communities. 
      Does this lack of agreement damage the long-term goals of open source, or would you like to see more of this?

[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/infoworld/article/08/03/24/13FE-
open-source-roundtable-question-7_1.html)

------
jbjohns
This article is from March 2008. I realized it must be old when Eric Raymond
was talking about Vista not getting adopted.

